# blue water?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone been trolling lately edge, nipple, elbow, spur? Looking like the blue water is pretty far out. Any signs of it pushing back north? Sounding from the reports there's a lot of scattered grass and green water. thanks guys


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

There have been several posts in the last 3 weeks. One from me. The grass is patchy. There is no life out there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pat remember when it comes to trolling if you don't go the distance you won't hit the jackpot unless you're lucky. Weed lines and blue water are fine if you find the bait there, no bait no fish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Far far away!!!!! Lifeless ocean south of p-cola but good over to the west.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It is good east and SE of Spur. I have a buddy fishing a nice line just NE of spur as we speak and just put a good phin in the boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Squiggles to the Spur has held pretty decent water lately and every now and then it shoots north about 20 miles east of Destin for a day or so.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Just came back from long offshore trip. True Cobalt blue water was approx 32 miles south of the spur.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you catch any fish in the cobalt blue waters you found?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

two small wahoo and two mahi...that's it.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Any size to the Mahi? What did they bite? thanks


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Fishing has been slow. Did an afternoon/evening trip along the SW Edge from the Nipple to the Elbow Saturday onboard Margarita Time. Zip, Zero, Zilch. Green water, no bait. Last few weeks Rips and Grass lines have only been producing small dolphin, not the usual suspects. Sit tight for now and wait until good water pushes up to the edge. 

Matt


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They crushed the wahoo yesterday to the east.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> They crushed the wahoo yesterday to the east.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Were these wahoo in green water?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Blended water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I can handle that.....I need all the intel I can get this weekend.


----------



## Bradr (Jun 12, 2014)

Sunday trip: edge to just south of the nipple then northeast. lots of green water some blended. lots of scattered grass but some decent weedlines forming around the nipple but no life and no hookups. stopped to bottom fish on the way in and got eaten by sharks.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

samoajoe said:


> I can handle that.....I need all the intel I can get this weekend.


Are you fishing in the ECBC tournament? I sure hope it gets a little better (fish wise) out there for the tournament, but at the same time this is where true talent will show. It will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

plenty of fish being caught to the west . Load up the fuel and bladders its going take a haul.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

bigtallluke said:


> Are you fishing in the ECBC tournament? I sure hope it gets a little better (fish wise) out there for the tournament, but at the same time this is where true talent will show. It will be interesting to say the least.


I wish.....I'm going out for fun with a friend from Atlanta. I don't get offshore as much as I'd like so I want to make the most of it and hit some decent water. But you're right, anyone who can put fish on board in adverse conditions definitely is ahead of the learning curve.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been goooood lately


----------

